# Lookin for Rotifer culture



## purclownfish (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello This is my first time on B.C aquaria and I am looking for someone who raises Rotifer culture I purchase "live Rotifer from living reef " and I don't know if its working I got phtyofeast which has the correct nutrients for the rotifers but the reason I am looking for Rotifer is that my ocellaris clown pair spawned for the first time and they are doing a great job tending them but I am not fully prepared for food but i do have a rearing tank and I have reaserched very heavily about the rearing care of fry similar to killi fish care but salt water lol but if anyone know who raises Rotifer please let me know by emailing me thank you very much.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not sure if the member is on here, but the user name monocus on Canreef has lots of live culture that he raises to feed gorgs and baby jellyfish.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Spencer from the VAHS raises rotifers for sale. It's probably the same guy on CanReef.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

